# 20"/24" Kaufberatung MTB für den Junior



## Robby2107 (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit: der Große braucht zum Frühjahr nen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz.
Aktuell fährt er ein EarlyRider Belter Trail 16 und dübelt damit über Trails, Wiesen- und Feldwege.

Körpergröße: aktuell 111cm (geschätzt 115cm im Frühjahr)
Schrittlänge: aktuell 47cm (geschätzt 50cm im Frühjahr)
Einsatz: Trails, Wiesen- und Feldwege
Gelände: hügelig (Stuttgart / Nordschwarzwald)
Zielgewicht: <10kg
Preisrahmen: 500-600€
Farbe: blau (Wunschfarbe, aber Hauptsache nicht silber/schwarz)
Schraubermöglichkeit: sind im im gewissen Rahmen vorhanden

Ich durchstübere schon eine Weile etliche Kinderbike-Seiten im Netz und bin bisher nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
Folgende Bikes kämen nach aktuellem Stand aber in die Nähere Auswahl:

*Merida Matts J20+*

preislich um die 500€ möglich
9,47kg (Serie)
Merida ist bei uns ums Eck und das blau passt auch farblich
keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Radl bisher gefunden
https://www.bike-angebot.de/merida-matts-j-20-blau-weiss-2021-58db13512975b0b0a84df7e804eeabbb.html

*Orbea MX20 Team (Disc)*

knallig bunt
Gewicht um die 9,6kg (Disc wohl minimal leichter)
gibt einiges hier auch an Erfahrung und Tuningmöglichkeiten
preislich leicht unter 500€
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/orbea-mx-20-team-20-zoll-kids-bike-gelb-rot

*Naloo Hill Bill 24*

technisch tolles Bike
mit 24" auch länger nutzbar
brauchbare Federgabel (ist aber jetzt eigentlich noch nicht nötig)
Gewicht knapp über 10kg (aber da kann man ja was machen )
der Neupreis steht nicht zur Debatte, wenn dann nur gebraucht
https://www.naloobikes.com/bikes/hill-bill-mk2/hill-bill-mk2/kindervelo-naloo-hillbill-mk2-24

Beim Naloo gab es jetzt ein tolles Angebot hier im Forum als Gebrauchtbike. Leider war ich aber zu spät dran, was mich gerade mächtig wurmt. 


Bitte gebt mir mal eine Einschätzung zu den 3 Bikes oder was alternativ noch in Frage kommen könnte.
Wenn jemand auch vielleicht noch ein gebrauchtes Radl im Keller stehen hat und es verkaufen will, gerne auch melden. 

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab und Grüße
Robby


----------



## euro910 (7. Dezember 2021)

BMC Blast 20/24 
könnte noch ins Beuteschema passen
ein vpace MAX24 wäre wohl bei der Grösse perfekt, aber deutlich teurer (bekommst ja aber wieder zurück 
aber erstmal müssen die wieder bestellbar sein, gebrauchtkauf bringt ja kaum PReisvorteil

das Naloo gibts ja auch noch nicht so lange am Markt, denke da wird gebraucht finden schwierig
unser Junior fährt das woom 4 off seit er 1,06 gross ist , die Hersteller Grössenempfehlung ist hier sehr konservativ
gebrauchtes kubikes könnte noch im Budget liegen
Kania ebenfalls  

mfg
STefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (7. Dezember 2021)

Abend Stefan,

ja, das vpace wäre der Hammer, aber das ist mir dann doch zuviel Geld für nen Radl in der Größe, auch wenn das Radl dann ein 2.Mal vom Jüngeren irgendwann genutzt würde. 

KuBike und Kania sind optisch jetzt nicht die Brüller, aber das Gewicht ist schon klasse.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend Stefan,
> 
> ja, das vpace wäre der Hammer, aber das ist mir dann doch zuviel Geld für nen Radl in der Größe, auch wenn das Radl dann ein 2.Mal vom Jüngeren irgendwann genutzt würde.
> 
> KuBike und Kania sind optisch jetzt nicht die Brüller, aber das Gewicht ist schon klasse.


Vorteil wäre halt das du wenig Verlust insgesamt machst 🤷🏻‍♂️. Bei 1,15 würde ich aber definitiv 20" ausschließen! Bis im Frühjahr sind das locker 1,17. Mein kleiner ist mit 1,15 auf 24" für Touren ohne Anspruch auf 24" gewechselt seit 1,17 fährt er damit soweit alles was mit 20" auch möglich war.


----------



## Kati (8. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben das angesprochene Merida Matts. Der Fahrer ist aktuell 1,18cm. Neu würde ich das bei der Körpergröße nicht mehr kaufen.
Ansonsten ein solides Rad. Einzig die Hinterradnabe habe ich umgespeicht, da nur ein Schraubkranz drauf war. Und ein etwas kürzeres Innenlager.


----------



## bighit78 (8. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Robby

Ich habe schon einige Kinderfahrräder durch. Angefangen mit einem Hotrock 12" über  Early Rider und Pepper bis hin zu VPACE.

Mein Fazit: Wenn du das Geld momentan übrig hast nimm ein VPACE und du bist fertig. Da erhälts Du bestmögliche Performance und brauchst außer Wartung nichts machen. Ich bin mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt das man nicht nur den reinen Kaufpreis sehen darf sondern die tatsächlichen Kosten. Sprich Kaufpreis - Wiederverkaufspreis. Deshalb würde ich momentan nur VPACE oder etwas vergleichbares kaufen.

Wenn ich überlege was ich alles an den Rädern geschraubt habe um die Performance zu steigen würde ich jetzt gleich ein Vpace kaufen und hätte die Performance sofort und im vollen Umfang.

Das funktioniert aber nur wenn du das dafür Geld übrig hast und praktisch auslegen kannst.

Das Naloo finde ich ganz schick aber die 9fach finde ich, hat zu wenig Bandbreite. Das ist dann wahrscheinlich auch der Preisunterschied zum VPACE.

oder lass  deine Kinder mal auf einen fahren dann weißt du was ich meine. Frag mal an, Sie stellen bestimmt einen Kontakt zu einem Kunden in deiner Nähe her.

Viele Grüße Jörg


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Dezember 2021)

Sehe ich auch so, ich gabe schon öfter deutliche Verbesserungen an Fahrweise und Sitzhaltung beobachtet wenn Kinder von anderen Rädern auf ein Vpace(in passender Größe vorrausgesetzt) umgestiegen sind.
Die Geometrie ist aus meiner Sicht aktuell ungeschlagen, die Aussrattungen sind sann wieder vom eigenen Bedarf / Geschmack abhängig.
Beim Vpace hast du aktuell den geringsten prozentuaken Wertverlust, musst also nur einmal Geld in die Gand nehmen.
Ich habe mich auch durch mehrere Bikes bis zu dieser Erkenntnis hingearbeit, und auch meine Budgetvorstellung immer wieder nach oben korrigieren müssen.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern empfinde ich die Vpace Kidsbikes für das was geboten wird sogar noch aks sehr preisgünstig.


----------



## Ivenl (8. Dezember 2021)

Das beschriebene betrifft aber nur neuräder, mit gebrauchten kubikes, early ridern und co. Sieht das genauso aus, da ist der Wertverlust ebenfalls 0. Ich finde vpace auch super, man wird aber auch mit anderen Bikes glücklich. Ich habe z.b. das 20' orbea hier, das hat mit allem Tuning vlt 400€ gekostet und steht mit seinen 7,4kg einem vpace in nichts nach.
Das Forum schlägt deutlich zu oft vpace vor. Die bestellsituation ist ein Horror, es hat jetzt 6 Monate gedauert ein Moritz zu bestellen und die Lieferung ist vlt im Februar, da sollte man sich nicht zu sehr drauf versteifen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, wir haben auch ein Max hier und ich mache ordentlich Werbung, aber es gibt definitiv alternativen, spätestens, wenn man selbst schrauben kann.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2021)

Wir hatten ein Orbea Laufey 20 H30 bestellt. Leider ist der Liefertermin von September nun auf April 22 verschoben. Also wieder Storniert. Zugeschlagen haben wir zum Black Friday beim Early Rider Seeker 20 mit 25% Rabatt und Lieferbar zugeschlagen. Derzeit gibt es noch 10 % bei Bike Components falls das Interessant ist


----------



## bighit78 (8. Dezember 2021)

Es ist halt wie immer nicht nur schwarz weiß.

Es kommt halt drauf an wie  die Kids drauf sind. Für den einen langt was einfaches und ein anderer bringt auch das Gute Material an die Grenzen. Die Niveauunterschiede sind riesig, sehe ich jede Woche beim Kindertraining. Bei Rennabitionen würde ich ganz klar VPACE sagen.

Ich würde bei 1,15 auch ganz klar auf 24" gehen.

Bzgl. Tuning: Habe gerade für ein Pepper einen neuen Laufradsatz gebaut. Die Aktion war schon frustrierend. Breite leichte Felgen in 24" sind fast nicht zu bekommen und auf keinen fall billig. Da wird aus dem 500€ Rad schnell ein 900€ Rad und es wird trozdem kein VPACE. Von der Zeit mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Ivenl (8. Dezember 2021)

bighit78 schrieb:


> Es ist halt wie immer nicht nur schwarz weiß.
> 
> Es kommt halt drauf an wie  die Kids drauf sind. Für den einen langt was einfaches und ein anderer bringt auch das Gute Material an die Grenzen. Die Niveauunterschiede sind riesig, sehe ich jede Woche beim Kindertraining. Bei Rennabitionen würde ich ganz klar VPACE sagen.
> 
> ...


Das liegt aber alleine an 24', eine wirklich frustrierende Größe zum tunen. In 20' und 26' wird's deutlich billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (8. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen und dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen.

Also bei VPace und Naloo würde ich klar zu einem 24er tendieren, da macht 20" wirklich keinen Sinn mehr. Aber wenn ich beim "Kinderfahrradfinder" die Körpergröße und Schrittlänge eingebe, dann bekomme ich außer den beiden oben genannten eigentlich nur 20"er angezeigt. Auch wenn man bei EarlyRider zum Beispiel schaut, bin ich absolut bei 20" Laufradgröße (24" ist da noch weit weg).

Sind die Herstellerangaben so extrem weit weg von der Realität?


----------



## Ivenl (8. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Also bei VPace und Naloo würde ich klar zu einem 24er tendieren, da macht 20" wirklich keinen Sinn mehr. Aber wenn ich beim "Kinderfahrradfinder" die Körpergröße und Schrittlänge eingebe, dann bekomme ich außer den beiden oben genannten eigentlich nur 20"er angezeigt. Auch wenn man bei EarlyRider zum Beispiel schaut, bin ich absolut bei 20" Laufradgröße (24" ist da noch weit weg).
> 
> Sind die Herstellerangaben so extrem weit weg von der Realität?


Ja, sind sie. Wir haben mit 113cm aufs kubikes 24s gewechselt. Mit 115cm geht auch das woom off, das hat mir ne höhere Sattelstütze, könnte man auch wechseln. Das 24' Canyon ging ebenfalls. Das BMC hat ein + Reifen Prinzip, das geht noch nicht ganz so früh. Für frog gilt das selbe, der S Rahmen ist mit 115 gut fahrbar.


----------



## euro910 (8. Dezember 2021)

wie gesagt, unser "GRosser" ist recht klein für sein Alter (6J und 1,14m)
mit 5 hat er das 4er Off (20") bekommen, da war er grad mal 1,06
ist damit direkt in die Trails und ins MTB TRaining, kein Problem
Woom gibt 1,15 an .. 
Wollte damals auch ein vpace, aber nirgends zu bekommen und das woom kam zufällig grad im Laden an als wir da waren, daher lieber mal mitgenommen bevor wir leer ausgingen (und wären wir!!).

das 5er Off könnte zwar knapp werden bei 1,15
müsste ich mal mit Junior testen, Cousine hat das im Einsatz

vpace soll im Frühjahr bestellbar sein mit normaler Lieferzeit
ob es so kommt .. spannend


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Sind die Herstellerangaben so extrem weit weg von der Realität?


Ja man geht davon aus das die Kinder auf dem Sattel sitzend den ganzen Fuß abstellen können, was das für die Sattelhöhe und Ergonomie bedeutet 🤦. Ich sehe leider sehr viele Kinder die den Sattel viel zu tief haben... Wenn man z.b. woom Räder anschaut... Und das was Leute da begeistert Posten... Da denke ich mir Rad ist jetzt schon zu klein...


----------



## MarkusL (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe in "Zeigt her die Bikes Eurer Kleinen" gerade ein Bild eines 24" Scott gepostet mit Angaben zur Sattlehöhe 54 cm über "Pedal unten". Kannst Du evtl. mal mit der Sattelhöhe des jetzigen vergleichen.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2021)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ich habe in "Zeigt her die Bikes Eurer Kleinen" gerade ein Bild eines 24" Scott gepostet mit Angaben zur Sattlehöhe 54 cm über "Pedal unten". Kannst Du evtl. mal mit der Sattelhöhe des jetzigen vergleichen.


Meinst du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich meine den TE


----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2021)

War Mworx schon? Wenn man schrauben kann und Rahmen lieferbar sind eine tolle Alternative zu Vpace. Mit 24“ und 26“ fahrbar.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind heute bei einem Verkäufer das Naloo Hill Bill 2 mal in 24" gefahren und es ist aktuell noch zu groß. Heißt er kommt gerade so mit beiden Fußspitzen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel bis Anschlag eingeschoben ist. Sieht aktuell auch noch etwas komisch aus der keline Bub auf dem riesen Bike, gerade was den Oberkörper angeht. (er hat recht lange Beine) 

Ich denke aber, bis zum Frühling würde das passen mit dem 24" von Naloo. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen ob wir wirklich 999€ für ein Kinderradl ausgeben wollen. Zumal die Federgabel mir eigentlich noch nicht ganz in den Kram passt.

Da wir etwas früher los sind zu dem Naloo-Händler, waren wir noch spontan im örtlichen Bikemax und haben dort mal geschaut was es so gibt zum Porbefahren. 
Hier sind wir mal auf das folgende Cobra Fahrrad gestiegen (hatte das vorher schon mal online irgendwo gesehen). Im Prinizp (und vor allem für das Geld) nicht übel und optisch etwas an das Naloo angelehnt. Allerdings kam er hier mit den Füßen (wenn auch knapp) noch nicht auf den Boden.
https://www.boc24.de/p/cobra-240/21...ource=webgains&source=webgains&siteid=1347485

Das Gewicht ist allerdings etwas hoch mit 10,5kg, wobei es sich noch ok angefühlt hat so auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> War Mworx schon? Wenn man schrauben kann und Rahmen lieferbar sind eine tolle Alternative zu Vpace. Mit 24“ und 26“ fahrbar.


War noch nicht, aber das übersteigt die Möglichkeiten im heimischen Keller und summasummarum wahrscheinlich dann auch das Budget.


----------



## Kati (11. Dezember 2021)

Kann er denn beim 24“ über dem Rahmen stehen ohne sich etwas einzuklemmen?
Wenn das passt, einfach Auf- und Absteigen üben und den Sattel auf die richtige Höhe bringen. Also in 6-Uhr-Stellung mit leicht gebeugtem Bein der Fußballen auf der Pedale (alternativ durchgestrecktes Bein und Ferse auf die Pedale).


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind heute bei einem Verkäufer das Naloo Hill Bill 2 mal in 24" gefahren und es ist aktuell noch zu groß. Heißt er kommt gerade so mit beiden Fußspitzen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel bis Anschlag eingeschoben ist. Sieht aktuell auch noch etwas komisch aus der keline Bub auf dem riesen Bike, gerade was den Oberkörper angeht. (er hat recht lange Beine)
> 
> ...



der Preis relativiert sich durch den hohen Wiederverkaufspreis. So ist ein teures Kindervelo am Ende das günstigere.
Das Naloo hat eine Vpace Ähnliche Geo, aber leider Übergewicht….10kg sind für einen Zwerg mit knapp 20kg Körpergewicht eigentlich zu viel.


----------



## MarkusL (11. Dezember 2021)

Das BOC-Angebot hat 32cm RH. Scott hat 27-28. Vpace auch um den Dreh.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind heute bei einem Verkäufer das Naloo Hill Bill 2 mal in 24" gefahren und es ist aktuell noch zu groß. Heißt er kommt gerade so mit beiden Fußspitzen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel bis Anschlag eingeschoben ist.


Muss er auch nicht! Sonst 8s5 der Sattel fürs Fahren definitiv zu tief! 
Jetzt Üben vor den Sattel abzusteigen und auch von da zu starten! 



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Sieht aktuell auch noch etwas komisch aus der keline Bub auf dem riesen Bike, gerade was den Oberkörper angeht. (er hat recht lange Beine)
> 
> Ich denke aber, bis zum Frühling würde das passen mit dem 24" von Naloo. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen ob wir wirklich 999€ für ein Kinderradl ausgeben wollen. Zumal die Federgabel mir eigentlich noch nicht ganz in den Kram passt.


Eu darfst nicht den Preis sehen sondern das Nutzungsentgelte zwischen Kauf und Verkaufspreis! Und das dürfte beim nallo deutlich besser sein! 


Robby2107 schrieb:


> Da wir etwas früher los sind zu dem Naloo-Händler, waren wir noch spontan im örtlichen Bikemax und haben dort mal geschaut was es so gibt zum Porbefahren.
> Hier sind wir mal auf das folgende Cobra Fahrrad gestiegen (hatte das vorher schon mal online irgendwo gesehen). Im Prinizp (und vor allem für das Geld) nicht übel und optisch etwas an das Naloo angelehnt. Allerdings kam er hier mit den Füßen (wenn auch knapp) noch nicht auf den Boden.
> https://www.boc24.de/p/cobra-240/21...ource=webgains&source=webgains&siteid=1347485
> 
> Das Gewicht ist allerdings etwas hoch mit 10,5kg, wobei es sich noch ok angefühlt hat so auf den ersten Blick.


10,5 sind ohne Federgabel arg viel für 24...


----------



## ollo (11. Dezember 2021)

fällt das Woom raus ?  
Da wäre das Off oder Woom 5 , das 4 was wir mal hatten mit einem Schwalbe Rocket Ron war leicht und der Junge Mann hat viel Spaß. Am 5er lässt sich sicher eine Gabel nachrüsten, Manitou Machete für 24 Zoll


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> fällt das Woom raus ?
> Da wäre das Off oder Woom 5 , das 4 was wir mal hatten mit einem Schwalbe Rocket Ron war leicht und der Junge Mann hat viel Spaß. Am 5er lässt sich sicher eine Gabel nachrüsten, Manitou Machete für 24 Zoll


Wool fällt zumindest für mich definitiv auch wegen der Geo raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (11. Dezember 2021)

Bei ist das Woom Off noch nicht raus. 
Er saß allerdings auch noch nicht drauf, daher noch offen für alles. 😉


----------



## bighit78 (13. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, bis zum Frühling würde das passen mit dem 24" von Naloo. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen ob wir wirklich 999€ für ein Kinderradl ausgeben wollen. Zumal die Federgabel mir eigentlich noch nicht ganz in den Kram passt.



Das Thema Federgabel ist stark abhängig vom Fahrer und dem was mit dem Rad gefahren wird. Wir waren dieses Jahr oft auf Teils ruppigen Trails unterweg und da bringt sie schon echte Vorteile und fürs Kind auch mehr Spaß. 

Noch eine Bemerkung zu günstigen Rädern: Bei unserem Pepper waren die Naben ziemlich billig und kaum gedichtet. Fazit: Ständig Achse ausbauen und die Konuslager sauber machen und neu Fetten. Einfach ätzend.

Ich würde auch auf Scheibenbremsen Wert legen, da Kinder ja auch bei schlechten Wetter fahren wollen (zumindest meine) und das Geschmirgel und der Abrieb sind schon sehr unschön.

Aus Erfahrung würde ich auch einen Trigger statt Drehgriff empfehlen damit kommen eigenlich alle besser zurecht. Keine Ahnung wer diese Mär gestreut hat das Kinder mit Drehgriffen besser zurecht kommen.

bezüglich Sattelhöhe. Das hat bei meinen Kids noch nie hingehauen das Sie auf dem Sattel sitzend bequem stehen können. (bei mir übrigens auch nicht) Hauptsache über dem Rahmen passt es.

Das Woom Off haben bei uns im Verein einige. Finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Ist vom Ramen aber ziemlich groß und die Bandbreite etwas mau.


----------



## atomicbomb (13. Dezember 2021)

Hallo

Hab genau das gleiche Problem, mein 4 jähriger Sohn (118 cm) fährt gerade ein 16 Zoll EARLY RIDER, suchen jetzt ein geländetaugliches 20 Zoll Rad, das nicht zu schwer sein sollte. Preisklasse etwa 450 Euro.

Die ORBEA MX 20 sind optisch Top, aber 10 KG sind schon heftig.

Hat einer dieses Rad oder kann was dazu sagen ?
Gewicht ist mit 8,7 kg noch OK.
EIGHTSHOT X-COADY 20 SL

Das PUKY LS-PRO 20 ist ja auch ein schönes Rad, und wiegt auch nur 7,9 kg.
Könnte es mir mit anderen Reifen ganz gut vorstellen. Oder spricht was dagegen das PUKY im Gelände einzusetzen ?
​


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2021)

atomicbomb schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab genau das gleiche Problem, mein 4 jähriger Sohn (118 cm) fährt gerade ein 16 Zoll EARLY RIDER, suchen jetzt ein geländetaugliches 20 Zoll Rad, das nicht zu schwer sein sollte. Preisklasse etwa 450 Euro.
> 
> ...


Bei der Größe ist 20" zu klein! Es sei denn du willst zu Ostern schon wieder neu kaufen🙈. 
Wirkliches Gelände würde ich mit den puckys nicht fahren wollen... Eightshot ist auch pucky🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kati (13. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei der Größe ist 20" zu klein! Es sei denn du willst zu Ostern schon wieder neu kaufen🙈.
> Wirkliches Gelände würde ich mit den puckys nicht fahren wollen... Eightshot ist auch pucky🤷🏻‍♂️


Finde ich auch. Auf der ersten Seite hab ich ein Bild von 20“ Merida mit Sattelstützauszug für 1,18m Fahrer. Das würde ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufen. Soll im Frühjahr das 24“ von K1 probieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Auf der ersten Seite hab ich ein Bild von 20“ Merida mit Sattelstützauszug für 1,18m Fahrer. Das würde ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufen. Soll im Frühjahr das 24“ von K1 probieren.


Da war er irgendwas um 1,15.... 


24" bei 1,15m


----------



## Binem (14. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wirkliches Gelände würde ich mit den puckys nicht fahren wollen... Eightshot ist auch pucky🤷🏻‍♂️


ich würde mal nachfragen was für Sprünge Eightshot zulässt. Ich habe die Räder in live gesehen und finde es eine gute Alternative für die "Normalos"...Die "Freaks" brauchen definitiv Vpace... Aber die Freaks bezahlen auch gerne mehr als 450€


----------



## Ivenl (14. Dezember 2021)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei euch beiden nicht 20', sondern 24' vorschlagen würde, kann ich das orbea sehr empfehlen. Das ist super günstig getuned. Unser hat vielleicht 400€ inklusive Teilen gekostet und wiegt 7,4kg.


----------



## atomicbomb (15. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei der Größe ist 20" zu klein! Es sei denn du willst zu Ostern schon wieder neu kaufen🙈.
> Wirkliches Gelände würde ich mit den puckys nicht fahren wollen... Eightshot ist auch pucky🤷🏻‍♂️


Schwierig, er fährt gerade noch das 16 Zoll, welches jetzt wirklich zu klein ist. Aber gleich auf 24 Zoll ? Denke auf der Straße ist das OK, aber im Wald hat ein Kind mehr Sicherheit auf ein passendes Rad.

Bei Pucky ist es vermutlich der Name, was viele abschreckt  darum bei den MTBs jetzt Eightshot.
Aber ich glaube schon das die Räder mittlerweile ganz in Ordnung sind, oder hast du da andere Erfahrungen ?



Ivenl schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei euch beiden nicht 20', sondern 24' vorschlagen würde, kann ich das orbea sehr empfehlen. Das ist super günstig getuned. Unser hat vielleicht 400€ inklusive Teilen gekostet und wiegt 7,4kg.


Die ORBEA gefallen mir auch, aber so 10 KG sind schon heftig. Um auf 7,4 KG zu kommen ist aber einiges an Austauschteilen nötig, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomicbomb (15. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da war er irgendwas um 1,15....
> Anhang anzeigen 1387240
> 24" bei 1,15m



Wirkt schon sehr groß das Rad? Fährt er sicher darauf ?


----------



## napstarr (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde das Bild auch krass.
Klar, Überrollverhalten ist alles, v.a. bei den Kleinen. Das weiß ich spätestens seit ich ein 29er fahre.
Und auch "im Rad sitzen anstatt drauf" hat etwas.
Aber man muss immer bedenken dass der Lenker dabei deutlich höher ist als der Sattel. 
Stellt euch mal vor, wie ihr entsprechend auf einem Bike sitzen würdet.


----------



## dino113 (15. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> der Preis relativiert sich durch den hohen Wiederverkaufspreis.


was kostet denn der Rahmen bzw das komplettrad?


----------



## Ivenl (15. Dezember 2021)

atomicbomb schrieb:


> Schwierig, er fährt gerade noch das 16 Zoll, welches jetzt wirklich zu klein ist. Aber gleich auf 24 Zoll ? Denke auf der Straße ist das OK, aber im Wald hat ein Kind mehr Sicherheit auf ein passendes Rad.
> 
> Bei Pucky ist es vermutlich der Name, was viele abschreckt  darum bei den MTBs jetzt Eightshot.
> Aber ich glaube schon das die Räder mittlerweile ganz in Ordnung sind, oder hast du da andere Erfahrungen ?
> ...


Das Tretlager, die Gabel und der Laufradsatz haben wirklich was gebracht, der Rest war Spielerei. Wahrscheinlich kommt man auch unter 7kg, wenn man mehr Teile angeht.


----------



## atomicbomb (15. Dezember 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Das Tretlager, die Gabel und der Laufradsatz haben wirklich was gebracht, der Rest war Spielerei. Wahrscheinlich kommt man auch unter 7kg, wenn man mehr Teile angeht.


Danke  Das ist mir aber zuviel Aufwand für ein Rad was wir nur ca 1 Jahr fahren. Vielleicht habe ich dann  am 24 Zoll mehr Zeit zum Schrauben


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2021)

atomicbomb schrieb:


> Schwierig, er fährt gerade noch das 16 Zoll, welches jetzt wirklich zu klein ist. Aber gleich auf 24 Zoll ? Denke auf der Straße ist das OK, aber im Wald hat ein Kind mehr Sicherheit auf ein passendes Rad.


Meiner Fährt seit 1,15 auf Touren und mit 1,17 auch Park damit.... 🤷🏻‍♂️. Andere schrieben ja auch schon kein 20" mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2021)

atomicbomb schrieb:


> Wirkt schon sehr groß das Rad? Fährt er sicher darauf ?


Ja! Sehr sicher... 🤷🏻‍♂️ Wirkt groß... Kann dir gerade gar nicht so her sagen wie groß er da war irgendwas zwischen 1,12 und 1,15... Mit jetzt 1,17/18 Fahrt der damit alles...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2021)

napstarr schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bild auch krass.
> Klar, Überrollverhalten ist alles, v.a. bei den Kleinen. Das weiß ich spätestens seit ich ein 29er fahre.
> Und auch "im Rad sitzen anstatt drauf" hat etwas.
> Aber man muss immer bedenken dass der Lenker dabei deutlich höher ist als der Sattel.
> Stellt euch mal vor, wie ihr entsprechend auf einem Bike sitzen würdet.


Meine Kinder fange an zu meckern wenn der Sattel auf Lenker Höhe ist...


----------



## daniel77 (15. Dezember 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> was kostet denn der Rahmen bzw das komplettrad?



Von was? Falls du Mworx meinst, das gibt’s nur zum selberaufbauen. Den User @LemonLipstick fragen. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## dino113 (16. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Von was? Falls du Mworx meinst, das gibt’s nur zum selberaufbauen. Den User @LemonLipstick fragen. Sehr zu empfehlen!


Danke für den Tipp. 
Habe eben Kontakt aufgenommen und werde meinem Sohn ein Bike aufbauen.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Dezember 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Habe eben Kontakt aufgenommen und werde meinem Sohn ein Bike aufbauen.


Cool, wollte eigentlich auch ein Mworx aufbauen. Bin dann aber sehr günstig an zwei Vpace Max26 gekommen.

Nochmal zur Grössendiskussion. Mein Grosser ist mit 1.20m auch auf dem Max26 gefahren. Unter anderem auch im Bikepark. Da hat er grad so draufgepasst. Allerdings fährt er mit seinem 24“ Rocky Mountain Reaper wesentlich sicherer und auch viel technischere Trails. Für den Einsatz Bikepark ist sicher ein kleineres Bike passend.


----------



## dino113 (16. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> an zwei Vpace Max26 gekommen.


Gleich an zwei? Manche wären froh wenn sie eines bekommen würden. 

Meiner wird 6 und ist 1,25m.
Wenn ich mit ihm alleine fahre, hat er die Wahl zwischem seinem 20“ und dem 24“ Kubike seiner Schwester. Da wählt er meistens sein kleineres Kubike.

Nimm mal gespannt auf den Aufbau, möchte da so viel wie möglich mit ihm zusammen machen.


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bin dann aber *sehr günstig** an **zwei* Vpace Max26 gekommen.


Das sind 2 Dinge, die eigentlich fast unmöglich sind und zusammen schon gar nicht.  

Glückwunsch


----------



## daniel77 (17. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Das sind 2 Dinge, die eigentlich fast unmöglich sind und zusammen schon gar nicht.
> 
> Glückwunsch


Ja war echt der "black swan", quasi two for one . Ist aber auch schon fast zwei jahre her....
Eins haben wir an Freunde weitergegeben und unseres hängt vernachlässigt mit Ritchey Carbon Laufrädern im Keller, da der Junior nur mit dem RM Reaper die Trails abrippt. Naja, hab ihn jetzt mal fürs Kids-Race beim BFU angemeldet, vielleicht wird doch noch ein racer aus ihm.


----------



## taroosan (19. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, kann Dir in Esslingen Probefahrt von Kania/Pyro 20 small, hot Pepper 20, Pyro/ Kania 24 small und 24 er Radon Kid anbieten. Da kannst Du direkt vergleichen, wenn Du magst. Haben alle kürzere Kurbeln und andere Veränderungen damit es für kleinere Kids passt.
Gruß


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Dezember 2021)

Wir sind mittlerweile fündig geworden:
Ist ein gebrauchtes, türkisenes Naloo Hill Bill 24 geworden.

War jetzt aber auch deutlich teurer als die 500-600€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charmaquest (20. Dezember 2021)

Zum Thema "Größe" mal meinen Lütten auf einem Orbea Laufey 20 H30, da war er so 1,15m. Größer hätte es für ihn nicht sein dürfen, er kam vom Canyon Offspring AL 16, das war schon eine Umgewöhnung. Hatten den Sattel noch eine ganze Zeit recht niedrig, bis er sicher genug beim absteigen war.


----------



## bighit78 (20. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wir sind mittlerweile fündig geworden:
> Ist ein gebrauchtes, türkisenes Naloo Hill Bill 24 geworden.
> 
> War jetzt aber auch deutlich teurer als die 500-600€.


Das schaut doch gut aus. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß damit.

Da hat die Überzeugungsarbeit ja doch geholfen damit ein Kind ein cooles Fahrrad kriegt.
😉👍


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2021)

Das der Bub nen "cooles Radl" bekommt, stand außer Frage. Die Frage war nur was und was für einen Aufwand der Papa damit hat. 

Nach nem Kokua Jumper und nem EarlyRider Belter Trail (beide Custom-Aufbauten) ist es dann jetzt ein Naloo geworden, an dem ich nicht mehr viel verändern muss/will. Schlussendlich hat auch die Marktlage ein wenig dazu beigtragen, dass manche Alternative weggefallen ist.

Vielen Dank hier für die Tipps. Ich denke, daß wird auch manch anderem noch helfen.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2021)

Charmaquest schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1389978
> 
> Zum Thema "Größe" mal meinen Lütten auf einem Orbea Laufey 20 H30, da war er so 1,15m. Größer hätte es für ihn nicht sein dürfen, er kam vom Canyon Offspring AL 16, das war schon eine Umgewöhnung. Hatten den Sattel noch eine ganze Zeit recht niedrig, bis er sicher genug beim absteige
> war.


Auch 1,15 24" damit ist er dann auch gleich Mal entgegen der Absprache gleich auf trails angeboten und schön über die Baumstämme/Äste drüber. Ging für ihn deutlich leichter da größere Laufräder


gleiche größe 20"Es kommt als auch sehr auf dem Körper auf an. Meine haben beide lange Beine und Arme..


----------



## Ivenl (20. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns ist das orbea seit 95cm im Einsatz, bei 115cm erscheint mir das viel zu klein, da passt ja locker schon das 24er. Zumindest in der alten Version hat orbea eine 140er Kurbel ins 20er eingebaut, wenn die gewechselt ist, passt das Rad schon früher.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2021)

Worüber ich mir heute noch Gedanken gemacht habe (ist gerade nicht viel los auf Arbeit ):

Wie schützt ihr den Lack am Bike? Abkleben? 
Gerade bei Bikes, bei den als Kaufargument auch der Wiederverkauf mit eingerechnet wird, sollte man ja schauen, das der "Verschleiß" am Lack sich in Grenzen hält. Und da die Fahrer meist Kinder sind, die das Radl dann doch mal unsanft hinlegen wenn sie was anderes Interessantes sehen, will ich mir vorab mal Gedanken machen und entgegen wirken. 
Für manche Bikes gibt es ja direkt fertig zugeschnittene Foliensätze. Habe ich jetzt für das Naloo noch nicht gesehen, bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt das selbst zuzuschneiden und zu folieren (ist auch wesentlich günstiger dann).

Welche Folien sind da empfehlenswert (Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor)? Würde durchsichtige Folie bevorzugen, da mir der Zwerg sonst nen Aufstand probt, wenn ich sein tolles, blaues Naloo gleich farbig zu klebe.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2021)

Hab Mal eine von m3 verklebt, war so lala.. dann gibt es einige unversal Sätze, da war ich durchaus von angetan, da nass Verklebung. Und ja das wichtigste ist dem Zwerg klar zu machen das das Rad ordentlich zu benutzen ist... Und er bei Absicht die Reparatur selbst trägt... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Worüber ich mir heute noch Gedanken gemacht habe (ist gerade nicht viel los auf Arbeit ):
> 
> Wie schützt ihr den Lack am Bike? Abkleben?
> Gerade bei Bikes, bei den als Kaufargument auch der Wiederverkauf mit eingerechnet wird, sollte man ja schauen, das der "Verschleiß" am Lack sich in Grenzen hält. Und da die Fahrer meist Kinder sind, die das Radl dann doch mal unsanft hinlegen wenn sie was anderes Interessantes sehen, will ich mir vorab mal Gedanken machen und entgegen wirken.
> ...


Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache - wir haben unseren Jungs (und das sind wirklich Racker) von Anfang angwöhnt, dass sie es ordentlich ablegen. Die haben das völlig verinnerlicht. Sie legen es zB immer auf die linke Seite. Lackschäden gab es so nur an den Ausfallenden. Und da habe ich Lackstifte in Originalfarbe. 
Ankleben hatte ich mal bei den Aufklebern versucht mit transparentem Tesa-Band. Ging nach 1 Jahr kaum noch ab - bis ich es mit Fensterreiniger versucht habe. Also wenn abkleben, dann zB so...


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2021)

mal abgesehen vom ordentlich ablegen, gibt es auch mal die Situation mit dem unfreiwilligen abstieg 😉und da hat bisher die Lackschutz Meterware vom großen Versandhändler  ausreichend geholfen. Die kann man prima selber zurechtschneiden und der Rest kommt auf die Trittkanten am Auto 🧐



			https://www.amazon.de/LEGENDARDO%C2%A9-Lackschutzfolie-Steinschlagschutz-Ladekantenschutz-selbstklebend/dp/B076KXSLNJ/ref=sr_1_9?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=lackschutzfolie+fahrrad&qid=1640452670&refinements=p_72%3A419117031&rnid=419116031&sr=8-9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

